# My new babies :)



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Introducing my 2 new babies 

They are my Tikky's mum and dad


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How pretty!


----------



## munchkin101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## PoisonAndFire (Jan 7, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww, so adorable!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!!

p.s. since Tikkys mom is not a lutino that means Tikky is a girl ( not sure if you knew that already so I thought Id throw it in)


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful cockatiels.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

anyone got ideas on exact colours?

Is dad (left bird) Whiteface cinnamon?
Mum (right) ??

lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Dad looks like a whiteface cinnamon and mom is a whiteface pied( well if she has any solid white flight or tail feathers shes a pied)


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

i LOVE that perfect band of white!!!


----------



## Nicolestiels (Jan 9, 2012)

awww her dad looks just like my Freckles  love them!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

So beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats for your new babies . They are really amazing


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the colors.


----------

